
Accelerando by Charles Stross - Free eBook - jacquesm
http://manybooks.net/titles/strosscother05accelerando-txt.html#
======
alanh
One of the best novels I have read in the last 5 years. It’s great sci-fi,
with a lot of ideas I never dreamt of beforehand.

